# HELP for leap



## Miglee (Jul 20, 2012)

I am currently trying to increase my vertical right now its about 2. inches and im looking to get it to atleast 36 so to go up by atleast 10 inches. I am trying to do this because i would like to dunk by the next season going into grade 10. So what i am looking for is a few good exercises or a program to help me with my vertical. Thanks for reading.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't tell whether these two have the same IP.


----------

